# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Leeg gevoel in maag!!! HELP

## Ralf de Graaf

Hallo,

Ik ben een man van 25 jaar,
Ik heb nu al bijna 4 jaar regelmatig ( zeker 1 keer in de week ) last van een heel erg leeg gevoel in mijn maag, misselijkheid.echt het gevoel dat mijn maag elk moment kan gaan ''borrelen''. soms hoop ik erop maar het ''borrelt'' helemaal niets en het blijft ''leeg'' in mijn maag.
ik kan eten en drinken wat ik wil, maar het lijkt wel dat het dan alleen maar erger word. als ik een grote maaltijd heb gegeten, kan ik ook helemaal niet lekker vol zitten, maar word gewoon misselijk van het leeg gevoel. soms is het zelfs zo erg dat ik gewoon geen hap door mijn keel kan krijgen. ik heb een beetje uit proberen te zoeken wat het kan zijn en ik ben uitgekomen op een slecht spijsvertering? kan dit de oorzaak zijn? ik heb mij ook laten vertellen dat dit door te veel koffie, Roken, en regelmatig een red bull kan komen?
omdat het hier misschien aan had kunnen liggen ben ik hier meer gestopt maar helaas gaat het niet over.
zo langzamerhand begint het een beetje mijn leven te bevloeden omdat ik er echt dingen voor ga laten ( geen leuke dingen meer doen etc. )

ik heb geen slechte ontlasting en mijn stoelgang is ook prima. ik heb geen last van winderigheid, ben niet vermoeid.

Weet iemand wat de oorzaak kan zijn?

p.s. misschien een overbodig detail maar als ik een biertje drink gaat dit gevoel gek genoeg weg, maar dan schuif ik het gevoel alleen maar op naar de volgende dag.

Alvast bedankt.

----------


## Wendy

Gaat het gevoel ook weg als je wijn drinkt of alleen met bier? Bier heeft toch graan in zich, want heb je het al getest met alle graanproducten, met een banaan?

----------


## Ralf de Graaf

Bedankt dat je me wilt helpen!

Ik drink geen wijn dus het is alleen als ik een biertje drink!
ik heb het nog niet getest met graanproducten.

----------

